

Could Superman Punch Someone Into Space? - mikeleeorg
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/06/could-superman-punch-someone-into-space/

======
dalke
To reiterate one of comments in that link, the drag equation for wind
resistance used in the calculations is not valid for supersonic speeds.

------
joshguthrie
I'd prefer to see this answered by Randall Munroe...

